# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  50 Round Yellow 20mg Tabs- Anavar, real of fake please

## Ripples

50 round yellow 20 mg tablets in a silver pouch with orange label



Please let me know, thanks guys

Real OR* Fake... Cant edit the title, ugh!

----------


## Ripples

The pharmacy is from Russia but I guess they say thay have someone in Canada to distribute these ones. Any help?

----------


## Mr.Louaghos

Those look very real.

----------


## Ripples

> Those look very real.


Thank you.

Any other opinions?

----------


## mideastbeast2

100% real. Been on a cycle with that brand for 6 weeks and incredible gains.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## stevenmcgiver

Use these product strictly.. Amazing man! G2G

----------

